# where do the wrestlers buy their attires? (mainly wwe)



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

okay so im new here and just started my local indie scene though im not braging about it or anything, im just here for the question.... anyway starting training about 8 months ago i went in having a vision as to my character and i always pictured wearing jeans like jeff hardy and getting by like that... but after feeling how hot it can get thats out, so i got roughly 2 or 3 weeks of training before i do my little debut and im down to either biker shorts or trunks..... my preference being the trunks... but a very specific kind.... the ones like HHH had during his "my time" run (of course with my own artwork done on them) but i think the initial material is cool looking and matches pretty much everything

so does anyone know where i can find it?... i asked the guy training me and all he says is "check ebay" and thats turned up nothing, so here i am

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I think WWE has someone that makes attire for their wrestlers. But you can buy custom attire here:

http://highspots.com/wrestling-gear.asp


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish there would be just a store where you could just go in and buy it instead of waiting for 12 weeks to get your attire and than finding out they sent you the wrong one. Dont ask how I know.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL at you guys buying wrestling atire. Unlike the OP do you actually wrestle? I went on this site that you linked Rated R and I tried customizing one and it asked for crotch size and all diferent requriements. How the hell do I know that? On top of that they make it sound like if your not atleast over 200 pounds they won't fit you. Yeah it sucks being 145 pounds.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> LOL at you guys buying wrestling atire. Unlike the OP do you actually wrestle? I went on this site that you linked Rated R and I tried customizing one and it asked for crotch size and all diferent requriements. How the hell do I know that? On top of that they make it sound like if your not atleast over 200 pounds they won't fit you. Yeah it sucks being 145 pounds.


Did I say I buy wrestling attire? No. That website sells other things like replica belts and I just remembered that they also sell wrestling attire.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> LOL at you guys buying wrestling atire. Unlike the OP do you actually wrestle? I went on this site that you linked Rated R and I tried customizing one and it asked for crotch size and all diferent requriements. How the hell do I know that? On top of that they make it sound like if your not atleast over 200 pounds they won't fit you. Yeah it sucks being 145 pounds.


No but it was supposed to be a present for my girlfriends brother whose birthday was comming up and he had just joined a wrestling school. Well the attire came and it was the wrong one and I made a big mistake. He watched wrestling with me before and he said he joined a WRESTLING school so I thought o now I know what to get him because he joined pro wrestling but than I found out he joined his high schools wrestling team and not a pro wrestling school.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Rated-R™;7597009 said:


> Did I say I buy wrestling attire? No. That website sells other things like replica belts and I just remembered that they also sell wrestling attire.



Oh did I say guys. I was talking about Dante doing it and just assumed you did too. No big deal brother.



V1 Dante said:


> No but it was supposed to be a present for my girlfriends brother whose birthday was comming up and he had just joined a wrestling school. Well the attire came and it was the wrong one and I made a big mistake. He watched wrestling with me before and he said he joined a WRESTLING school so I thought o now I know what to get him because he joined pro wrestling but than I found out he joined his high schools wrestling team and not a pro wrestling school.


Okay :side:

Think about that for a second.

If he was a kid in High School why would you buy him pro wrestling tights. Kids in highschool do wrestle for the team/school you know. I don't recognize many American high school kids who go after school to train to become professional wrestlers.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Oh did I say guys. I was talking about Dante doing it and just assumed you did too. No big deal brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I went to that high school before him and they never had wrestling in it before so him joining a wrestling team in the high school never came to my mind because they never had it before but I see your point. I still ended up looking like a dumbass.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

alright thanks you all, ill look into highspots and see what i can dig up


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah from what I've heard the WWE have thier own seemstress who does all their costumes & gear, but in the old days, most people had specific taylors who would make their gear, plus I saw on the JLC show that in Mexico, there is a store that does gear for most of the guys over there


----------



## BrozWrestling (Apr 5, 2013)

I make custom gear, you can check my postings on ebay, user egkuzy, or Face Book Ewa Broz/Tampa.


----------

